# crested gecko glass or wooden viv?



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Looking into a viv for a crested gecko, the Exo Erra gets mentioned a lot, is it a no brainer to just buy that or are there other/better options?

My plan is for one crested gecko, most probably a young one, and for a live planted setup, I'm thinking heating maybe harder in the winter as my flat can drop to as low as 8c in the winter so would a wooden viv with glass doors be a better option for me?

If I went for the Exo would their our lighting/heating unit be the best option or are other options better? cheers


----------



## ziggythecrestie2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

I use Exo Terra Terrariums for my cresties and recommend them, Komodo seem to do some nice ones too. If you were to use wooden vivs, the wood would become moudly and warped from humidity so its not really an option. For heating i use either a heat pad and/or a compact canopy. Hope this helps


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Glass is the more popular choice, but if you're going wooden then you're better building it yourself. Rather than using contiboard, use ply or OSB so you can protect it properly.
sheds, fences, decking. boats and trees are made from wood and manage pretty well against moisture. As long as it's well protected then wood will be fine; I started one a while ago that i coated with liquid rubber..... i might actually finish it one day


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

There's no right or wrong way as such, I use wooden vivs for high humidity when they need a larger area, and just seal the inside (usually with glass) as it's cheaper and easier to build to my specs rather than buying the massive exos or building my own large glass vivs out of thicker glass. 

On the other hand, for animals requiring smaller humid areas I will happily use exos (although generally build my own ENT style vivs now, and am phasing out exos) as they're pretty cost effective and effort free. 

Whichever way you go you're going to need to provide supplemental heating if your temps drop that low, and for a planted viv i'd always suggest a minimum of glass lining the bottom 1/2 of a wooden viv, so the exo may well be easier unless you have previous experience/fancy a challenge with working with glass. Not that it is difficult, but nowhere near as easy as buying an exo 

Dave


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks for the replies, yeah think it's going to be the Exo, I guess I can insulate it in the winter if needed...about the same time of year when I turn the electric blanket on...don't judge me before you try one :lol2:


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

I use exo terras.only because I like the look of them.I know wooden vivs can be sealed but I like the 360 degree viewing you get with a glass exo.If its a bit cold in your house use a ceramic heater in a holder on the top mesh controlled by a pulse stat.Check out my reptile room thread to see what mine look like,I've just added a few new pics.:2thumb:


----------

